# 2002 Dodge Ram Headlight Issues



## ChevySexton (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi,

I have a 2002 Dodge Ram 1500 Sport Model and I am having headlight issues. Here is whats going on.

Both High Beams work great.

Only one Low Beam works on the left side.

I have checked the power to the right side and it is the same as the left.

I took the working bulb out of the left side and put it on the right still no low beam?

I have checked all fuses they are good.

I have even purchased new Bulbs for both and it still dosen't work?

Bulb Type is a 9007 HB5 if that helps.

Any and all suggestion would be appreciated on this matter I am really making people mad a night with my High beams on all the time LOL. 

Thanks
Chevy


----------



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Chevy
If power is there it may be a ground problem.Cross the teminals with a test light or volt meter and work the dimmer switch.You should see a bright light or battery voltage.
Good luck, Cardoc


----------

